# Fired my lumber company today



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I have been using “ “ lumber for 20 plus years, my first salesman got fired for so they gave me a new guy. This new guy has been a thorn in my side since day one, never responds to phone calls or text, sent him plans for engineering and didn’t bother look at the attachment so plans were never sent out, always makes mistakes on my quotes, he leaves stuff out, quotes wrong material or supplements items. 
My lumber quotes are pretty detailed, all organized in rows and columns with manufactures model #’s for easy look up to avoid mistakes on special items and he still manages to screw it up

About two years ago I call and complain, he calls me pissed off I went over his head, F U pal do your job or step aside. Fast forward to this year and he’s back to antics again. 

Finished a deck about a month ago, customer calls me flipping out I over charged him on the material by $1,400. Apparently HO called the lumber company asking for receipts and they gave it to him! And now he wants his money back, no worries I put HO in check, i explained that I didn’t buy all my materials from them which explains the cost difference.

I had a screaming match with the salesman and district manager on conference call, the end result, we are sorry it will never happen again. Not good enough what can you do for me, there response… nothing. Ok fine cancel my 35k lumber order and 60k window order for next Tuesday and the other two projects you quoted as well, peace out eat a D…..


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Vote with your feet. Let the new supplier know why you're going with them.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

Yes new salesman and I talked yesterday, nothing a good salesman doesn't already know
As far as the material pricing goes the new lumber company was 1,200 less which leads me to believe I wasn't getting the discount I should have been getting or the new company is buttering me up


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

festerized said:


> Yes new salesman and I talked yesterday, nothing a good salesman doesn't already know
> As far as the material pricing goes the new lumber company was 1,200 less which leads me to believe I wasn't getting the discount I should have been getting or the new company is buttering me up


I found out recently that loyalty can be a one way street into a dead end alley. Glad I made the change and good for you!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

festerized said:


> Yes new salesman and I talked yesterday, nothing a good salesman doesn't already know
> As far as the material pricing goes the new lumber company was 1,200 less which leads me to believe I wasn't getting the discount I should have been getting or the new company is buttering me up


Because of this exact thing. I get a 1 year commitment in writing with all pricing in writing as well. 

They have a tendency to make the first order cheap then creap the prices up over time.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> Because of this exact thing. I get a 1 year commitment in writing with all pricing in writing as well.
> 
> They have a tendency to make the first order cheap then creap the prices up over time.


That's a great idea Mike :thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Californiadecks said:


> Because of this exact thing. I get a 1 year commitment in writing with all pricing in writing as well.
> 
> They have a tendency to make the first order cheap then creap the prices up over time.


Seems like a good way to help in developing a price list... :whistling :thumbsup:


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

*Fired My Lumber Company Today*

I can't believe they would provide your receipts to the HO. That is business ethics 101...

Although that just reminded me of a time last year that the delivery guy stapled my copy of the lumber order to the lift. It was proudly displayed in the HO's driveway for the weekend.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I say boot them early - you pay for service and professionalism. Someone out there will give it to you.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TaylorMadeCon said:


> I can't believe they would provide your receipts to the HO. That is business ethics 101...
> 
> Although that just reminded me of a time last year that the delivery guy stapled my copy of the lumber order to the lift. It was proudly displayed in the HO's driveway for the weekend.


You have to request that the prices don't appear on lumber orders. It's a simple computer adjustment usually.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I have tried other lumber companies in the past, most companies don’t stock specialty items such as hangers and big beams etc which can be PITA sometimes. Another company uses union drivers which is another headache, tried a company last spring, requested a boom truck and driver told me if I didn’t give him a tip he was dropping it on the ground…. TAKE IT BACK and explain to your boss why! 

They contractor who referred me had similar problems with them and left this spring, he said it was the best decision he made, there organized which means less stress on us and cheaper. I know of two other guys who also left, so that’s 4 contractors this year that I know of.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

And who's to say this new lumber yard won't end up being just like the last one? [over time] I know what your going through.. Sometimes the best of the worst Is the best you can do.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

blacktop said:


> And who's to say this new lumber yard won't end up being just like the last one? [over time] I know what your going through.. Sometimes the best of the worst Is the best you can do.


This is why I try not to piss off the last one too much. I still may need them someday


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

That is utterly ridiculous that they would disclose material costs that were charged to your account. Good thing you were able to salvage it with the HO.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

its not the first time. Happened one other time, driver was new

Few years back my first salesman charge 15k for windows on my CC, problem was HO was paying for material  
About a year later same salesman ordered 6'8 slider instead of 6'11 on a condo job, heard thru the grape vine it was 60k in sliders. Lumber company ate the tab but he got the boot. Ever since then they make contractors sign off on window schedule before ordering


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

festerized said:


> I have tried other lumber companies in the past, most companies don’t stock specialty items such as hangers and big beams etc which can be PITA sometimes. Another company uses union drivers which is another headache, tried a company last spring, requested a boom truck and driver told me if I didn’t give him a tip he was dropping it on the ground…. TAKE IT BACK and explain to your boss why!
> 
> They contractor who referred me had similar problems with them and left this spring, he said it was the best decision he made, there organized which means less stress on us and cheaper. I know of two other guys who also left, so that’s 4 contractors this year that I know of.


So jumping earlier didn't make sense.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

blacktop said:


> And who's to say this new lumber yard won't end up being just like the last one? [over time] I know what your going through.. Sometimes the best of the worst Is the best you can do.


Plus it isn't like a bar, where going home alone could be the best option.:whistling


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

blacktop said:


> And who's to say this new lumber yard won't end up being just like the last one? [over time] I know what your going through.. Sometimes the best of the worst Is the best you can do.


I never fully "fire" a lumber company. I still use the salesmen from time to time, they just see they're not getting the job they bid which in turn causes them to self-evaluate. They either tighten up operations or the phone stops ringing. I've had more yelling matches in my lifetime about whose fault it is...they don't get that sometimes a fast remedy is worth much more than proving your/my innocence. 

One of my favorite salesmen stories is I was doing a roof and materials arrived around 7. We didn't notice the separate drip edge box never came. An hour or so later, the section of roof to work on was fully stripped and we're looking for the drip. I call my rep and he says he'll be out immediately. He shoved 30 lengths of 10' drip in his Saturn from trunk to passenger mirror and hauled ass. I would say he loaded up and made a 30 min trip in 20-25 mins...he was flying. I asked how he wanted to proceed and he said he'd look and see if I was billed for it later at the office but it wasn't worth doing first. Bottom line to him was getting me the drip to keep my job moving forward was far more important than anything else. At the time I was on a cash acct using my CC for the points so he brought it out without prepayment strictly on honor I'd pay(if needed) later. Still use the guy to this day as he's one of the best.


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

That's how it should be. That's what I do for my customers.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

blacktop said:


> And who's to say this new lumber yard won't end up being just like the last one? [over time] I know what your going through.. Sometimes the best of the worst Is the best you can do.


 good point.
I had a somewhat similar problem with a printer who was handling our direct mail services a couple years ago- basically he sent out a mailing WEEKS after it was supposed to go out--- resulting in it going out at a time that was all but useless to us.

So I pulled my business from them---and went to a different printer.
Carefully explained WHY

the new printer has since made the same mistake TWICE !!!!


----------



## JPConst1005 (Feb 11, 2014)

It's amazing what some companies will do to their long time customers. I've worked with one lumber company up and down the Eastern seaboard for years. The other day I called them to refresh the quote they had given me last year (government projects move slow), and they acted like I was doing them a disservice trying to order material. I suggested that maybe I should find a new supplier and their response was "Well maybe you should"  

I called the local HD and they priced the job with everything I needed for less. And the particular Pro Rep I worked with was very knowledgable. :thumbup: Hard to believe I actually got what I needed from the orange aproned idiots :laughing: Plus they showed up on time. 

Just keep options open and always shop around.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I shop vendors over the winter when I have time to have a normal work schedule. Pick uo saving all the time. Buy bulk on 90% of hardware and fasteners and ride through 1-3 seasons. 
Cant get my head around why they would give the customer invoice..duh. Boom no tip no roof top...Duh how silly these people are. Good for you Festi. Hope it works out.


----------

